# BBC News App on BD-D5700



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

The BBC News App on BD-D5700 hasn't been working for awhile.
When I open it it shows on the screen indefinitely. -
BBC News
Loading
I tried deleting the app, download it again and install it again, but when I open still the same thing..
What should I do to make it work ?
Thanks
Zhong


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most likely, the app is out of date and Samsung isn't providing the latest version.

When using services that require apps, you are typically better served using third party hardware such as a Roku or Amazon Fire TV. Those type of devices will get updated apps and firmware.

Try using the app from another device in your household just to confirm the service actually works from your location. Assuming it works from another device, then I suggest contacting Samsung. But most vendors don't offer much app support, especially on models that are several years old.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

You know which is BBC News Android app to download which use to play videos of BBC news summary in my Samsung Blueray PLayer BD-D5700 before ?
Thanks

Zhong


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There are multiple apps available in the play store. Which one you choose will depend on which one you were using on the Samsung. (ie: news would be the news app, bbc america access would be the bbc america app, etc.)


----------

